# For Sale - 225mm Wa Gyuto - Powdered Stainless



## Dave Martell (May 29, 2018)

*225mm Wa Gyuto - "Purple Pearl" Poly Acrylic - CPM154*







Model - Gyuto
Blade Length - 225mm
Steel - CPM154 (powdered stainless)
Hardness - Rc 61-62 (with cryo)
Height (at heel) - 53mm (2.08 in)
Weight - 7.3oz (207g)
Handle Style - Wa (octagonal)
Handle Materials - Poly Acrylic; purple pearl swirl pattern with black ferrule & end cap
Collection - Standard
FREE Lifetime Sharpening included!


Made from CPM154 powdered stainless steel to have great edge retention, and ease of sharpening.


Food separation will be good, primarily as a result of the convex grind, and also assisted by a forward balance where weight is retained in the upper section of the blade as much as possible. 


The spine, although nicely tapered, retains strength and resists flex yet the tip is thinly ground for making proper cuts as required.


The wa style handle is made from a poly acrylic material. It's a messy material to work with yet I LOVE the results! This handle is described as having a purple pearl swirl pattern for the main section along with a black ferrule & end cap.


The pairing of a stainless steel blade with a poly acrylic handle makes for a low maintenance worry free package. 

**Note - some of the pictures give the impression that the handle is blue, this is incorrect, it is purple in person. I tried my best to capture the color accurately but after 3 sets of pictures I've had to settle for these as the best I can provide. Just know that you are buying a purple colored handle - not blue.

*
_*Please see close up pictures for details.



_*Price - $485


If interested in purchasing you can either checkout HERE or send me a PM with your email address and location and I'll follow by sending you a Paypal invoice.




*


----------



## Dave Martell (May 29, 2018)

What do you guys think of this one? Too crazy?


----------



## WildBoar (May 29, 2018)

I think it looks pretty cool. A little color/ flash is nice sometimes. Definitely a hard knife for someone to walk off with, since it is so distinctive. I think it deserves to live in a pro kitchen.


----------



## Nemo (May 29, 2018)

Dave Martell said:


> What do you guys think of this one? Too crazy?


I like it, probably even a bit more than the orangey ones.


----------



## McMan (May 29, 2018)

Very cool!

"Behold the power of the purple pearl"


----------



## apicius9 (May 29, 2018)

Does it glow in the dark?  Nice craftsmenship, as usual.

Stefan


----------



## panda (May 29, 2018)




----------



## Dave Martell (May 30, 2018)

I sort of made the handle with the realization that no one might want it. The feedback here is better than expected, thanks!


----------



## ssmug (May 30, 2018)

It's funky and I dig funky.


----------



## Dave Martell (May 30, 2018)

ssmug said:


> It's funky and I dig funky.




I like you already - welcome to KKF!


----------



## Kippington (May 30, 2018)

I reckon the handle looks great! :doublethumbsup:

How purple is it? You can mess around in an image editor for a few seconds and get something like this.


----------



## Dave Martell (May 30, 2018)

That's pretty close in color, just a bit darker.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 4, 2018)

I'm dropping the price on this for a few days, see if that will move it....

https://martellknives.com/collections/buy/products/225mm-wa-gyuto-copper-poly-acrylic-cpm154


This is a real nice knife folks. The grind is great, it's in a handy 225mm size, and it's powdered stainless combined with a poly handle for a near maintenance free package. This is a steal at this price.


----------



## WildBoar (Jun 4, 2018)

check your DMs on the 'other' forum please...


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 4, 2018)

WildBoar said:


> check your DMs on the 'other' forum please...



:beer:


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 4, 2018)

*SOLD!*


----------

